# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Klieren >  Miltcyste veroorzaker alvleesklierontsteking?

## hans4

hallo,,

ik ben een jongen van 22jaar.
vorig jaar september heb ik voor het eerst een alvleesklierontsteking gekregen, hoofdoorzaak was overmatig alcoholgebruik. vanaf dat moment werd mij afgeraden om alcohol te drinken, dit had ik mij ook voorgenomen. zo'n 3 maanden later kreeg ik weer last van mijn alvleesklier, ik heb toen mijn bloed laten testen en er kwam weer een verhoogd amulage uit. mijn dokter raadde mij aan om vetvrij te gaan eten, ik ben overgestapt op vegatarisch eten en at nauwelijks vet. zo'n 2 maanden later ben ik weer af en toe alcohol gaan drinken, maar dit ging al snel fout. ik kwam weer in het ziekenhuis met een alvleesklierontsteking maar dit keer ontdekte de artsen wat. tijdens een echo zagen de artsten een grote cyste van wel 18cm doorsnede in mijn milt. de arts besprak dit met mij en wilde deze cyste zo snel mogelijk verwijderen want hij zag dit ook als de veroorzaker van de alvleesklierontsteking. de arts besloot om een punctie te gaan uitvoeren, dan maken ze een gaatje in de kieste en d.m.v een dreng zuigen ze de kieste leeg. de eerste x kwam er 2,2 liter donkertroebel vocht uit, en deed het verschrikkelijk veel pijn. na het leeghalen liet de arts er pure alcohol doorheen lopen om de wand van de kieste aan elkaar te plakken. de arts zij dat alles nu weer goed zou zijn en ik vroeg hem of ik ook weer alcohol kon drinken, en dit was allemaal mogelijk want de grote kieste is nu weg. 
nog geen 2 weken later kreeg ik weer last van mijn alvleesklier en moest ik weer opgenomen worden in het ziekenhuis. hoofdoorzaak volgens de arts: alcohol. ik kon het niet begrijpen want juist een andere behandelende arts had gezegd dat het geen kwaad kon. tijdens deze opname kreeg ik weer een echo, en daarop was te zien dat de kieste helemaal nog niet weg was de kieste was nu zo'n 16 cm doorsnede. de arts besloot om nogmaals een punctie uit te voeren. zo''n week later na de punctie kreeg ik weer een echo, hierop was te zien dat de kieste weer in zijn geheel terug was gekomen. 
de dokter wist het niet meer en zei dat het dan maar moest blijven zitten.
ik kon deze uitspraak niet geloven en heb bij thuiskomst besloten om naar een ander ziekenhuis over te stappen. 
even alles op een rijtje wat ik nu allemaal gehad heb:
sept 2009 1e alvleesklierontsteking oorzaak: alcohol
dec 2009 2e alvleesklierontsteking oorzaak: vet eten
febr. 2010 3e alvleesklierontsteking oorzaak: alcohol
april 2010 1e punctie miltkieste
mei 2010 4e alvleesklierontsteking oorzaak: alcohol
mei 2010 2e punctie miltkieste
juni 2010 overgestapt naar een ander ziekenhuis
na laatste alvleesklierontsteking geen alcohol meer gedronken, en lettend op vet eten.

bij het ander ziekenhuis ging het allemaal wat traag, maar ik wachtte rustig af. 
ik had eerst een intake gesprek, vervolgens moeste ze wachtten op alle gegevens van het andere ziekenhuis zodat ze een beeld ervan hadden. toen moest ik vervolgens een ct scan maken en kreeg ik daar op 23 november 2010uitslag van. ik had uitgekeken naar deze dag want heb veel last van steken en druk op de borst etc. 
( ik had nooit wat, maar sinds de eerste alvleesklierontsteking alleen maar kwalen, en ik had ook erg veel last van de kieste)
de dokter vond mijn alvleesklier er goed uitzien, geen beschadigingen en zag er goed uit. de kieste was 1cm kleiner geworden, de dokter besloot het hierbij te laten en ik hoef niet meer terug te komen voor controle of iets dergelijks. wel wou ze nog een maagonderzoek doen voor de druk op mijn borst. 
nog geen week later krijg ik weer hevige last van mijn alvleesklier, ik werd met ambulance vanaf mijn dokterspost naar het ziekenhuis gebracht. in het ziekenhuis aangekomen kreeg ik een hoop pijnstilling en werd ik niet op de maag lever darm afdeling gelegd maar op een andere omdat er geen plek was. ik heb 2dagen niets gegeten of gedronken en daarna weer rustig gestart. ik heb 1 echo gehad en vrijdags kwam de dokter mij vertellen dat ik naar huis mocht. ik was erg pissig want een oorzaak hadden ze niet, ze wisten het zelf ook niet en ik moest maar weer op gesprek komen op 10 januari (een maand later).
ik vind het erg onbegrijpelijk dat ze hier zo makkelijk mee omgaan. 
mijn vraag is eigenlijk:
kan de grote kieste(15cm) ervoor zorgen dat mijn alvleesklier gaat irriteren/ontsteken?

mogelijke oorzaken alvleesklierontsteking zijn:
galstenen/ alcholgebruik/ bepaalde vetten of vet eten

alle 3 kunnen ze niet van toepassing zijn bij mij. 
ik denk zelf dat de miltkieste een grote invloed heb maar daar willen ze in het ziekenhuis niks van weten en ze willen het gewoon laten zitten.

----------

